# Standard Bottling Company Lowell Mass W/flag



## cowseatmaize (Mar 25, 2012)

OK, I picked this up because of the flag but Iâ€™m stumped so far as dating. It looks like a Baltimore loop as the seller mentioned but the only records Iâ€™ve found are from 1914-17 which seams kind of late for a Mass bottle.
 I got a lot of results for â€œStandardâ€ in the west and a few from NE. 
 I found an address for Lowell as maybe W. L. HILLS & CO., 848 Middlesex Street but again 1917 or so.
 There was also Boston and Pawtucket RI with that name and I guess they were affiliates.
 Any know more?


----------



## TJSJHART (Mar 25, 2012)

HOW MANY STARS ON THE FLAG ?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 25, 2012)

Awesome bottle! I love weirdo blobs like that, and you can't beat the embossing. I agree 1917 is very late for a Baltimore Loop bottle, the crown top pretty much replaced them by 1900. But if you can't find another company, I guess they were just being different.


----------



## treasurekidd (Mar 25, 2012)

They must have been related to the Standard Bottling Co in Pawtucket, RI because they used the same flag logo. I have heard of flags refered to as "standards", haven't I? The RI bottles are fairly common, but they've always been one of my favorites.


----------



## treasurekidd (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's a nother RI version, less common than the regular ones.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 25, 2012)

Standard Bottling of Lowell lost their barn to fire on August 23rd, 1904. The uninsured building was valued at $2000.00.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 25, 2012)

The Standard Bottling Company, located at 848 Middlesex Street, Lowell, owned for many years by Moxie Co., of Lowell, and later of Boston and New York, has been sold by the Boston corporation to Dr. Charles O. Wilson, the Davis Square druggist, and George W. Barris, junior member of Barris & Son Co., is the new manager. (June, 1912)


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 26, 2012)

> HOW MANY STARS ON THE FLAG ?


It looks like 28 but I think it's just a series of dots in no particular array. It's definitely not 1847-8.


> Standard Bottling Co in Pawtucket, RI because they used the same flag logo.


That's what I was figuring. I didn't look to far into the Standards in CC, CO and a couple other western states. I didn't notice it they used flags too. Nice ones John.


> The Standard Bottling Company, located at 848 Middlesex Street, Lowell, owned for many years by Moxie Co., of Lowell,


I'll have to check one of the Moxie books and look for a reference. Where did you get this stuff from Dennis, a book? 
 Thanks all, good stuff.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 26, 2012)

I wasn't finding that on search. The Moxie Encyclopedia however did show them as a bottler for Moxie as early as 1886 and ending in 1907. 
 Great lead! Thanks.
 I know they were syrup and other stuff also but did real well with Moxie.

 "STANDARD BOTTLING COMPANY

 WE CARRY A FULL LINE OF

 Fine Flavoring Extracts, Soda Fountain Syrups,
 Pure Fruit Juices, Distilled Water for Druggists.

 GOOD GOODS AND FAIR PRICES.



 W. L. HILLS & CO., = 848 Hiddlesex Street."
From a 1900 e book


----------



## celerycola (Mar 26, 2012)

We should start a research thread for posting sources on soda history. Maybe separate threads for online vs. print sources. I have six feet of shelf space devoted just to soda books and a long list of online links. 

 Maybe you could have the threads stay on top in the Soda category?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 27, 2012)

If YOU build it THEY will come... or get it started and I'll lock to the top. We'll see how it goes from there.[]


----------



## celerycola (Mar 27, 2012)

Link Here:

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-505430/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#505430



> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> If YOU build it THEY will come... or get it started and I'll lock to the top. We'll see how it goes from there.[]


----------



## celerycola (Mar 27, 2012)

The web links were easy to export from Google Chrome. It will take awhile to put together a list of print resources. 


> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> We should start a research thread for posting sources on soda history. Maybe separate threads for online vs. print sources. I have six feet of shelf space devoted just to soda books and a long list of online links.
> 
> Maybe you could have the threads stay on top in the Soda category?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2013)

Well, this is interesting? I never knew there rollerskating rinks in 1899. FROM the Spatula, 1899
 If the picture doesn't come out readable.
 Well it did, read though the Standard part and the Moxie part.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2013)

Maybe it was the electric lights or the fireworks of Jaynes that burned it down? []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 30, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  treasurekidd
> 
> Here's another RI version, less common than the regular ones.


Here's a Boston at the Lowell show this year (2013).


----------

